# Instrumentation technician calgary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## FONZIE.IE (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi everyone . . .Can anyone tell me of any companies taking on INSTRUMENTATION TECHNICIANS in Calgary. My girlfiend and I are moving to Calgary in 4 weeks and I was trying to nail down a job before i got there . . .am also an industrial electrician with 8 yrs experience . . if any one knows of a contact for work that would be great.

Thanks Again.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

You'll need to go though http://www.albertacanada.com/Electrical_Eng_Technologist_FINAL.pdf

or

redeal i believe Trade Chart / Red Seal


----------

